# Which country has the greatest number of artistic cities?



## wronny (May 30, 2008)

Which country has the greatest number of artistic cities?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Define "artistic cities".

Cities with the most artists?

Cities with the most artistic treasures?

Cities renowned in the History of Art?

In the last category, Italy should be close to the top, if not the top.


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah what do mean by 'artistic'?


----------



## wronny (May 30, 2008)

You are right:
for artistic I mean rich of sights, history and artistic treasures.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

wronny said:


> You are right:
> for artistic I mean reach of sights, history and artistic treasures.


Italy, most likely...


----------



## wronny (May 30, 2008)

Yes, in Italy there are many; for example:

Siena





































Roma










Venezia










Pisa










Mantova










Lecce










Catania










Burano



















San Gimignano










Vigevano



















Napoli










Pompei




























Positano










Cuma










Ischia










Assisi



















and many, many other.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Italy & Spain most likely...


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Italy.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

USA. If not then probably Mexico, or maybe Italy.


----------



## nabob (Jun 7, 2006)

Of course the Netherlands. Then, on a big distance there are Germany and France coming on place 2 and 3. 
The 'artistic calculus' of the Netherlands exceeds in some years till 127 points on the scale of Rimbaud! Germany didn't (with the numbers of 2007) came further than 123 points and with France and Italy coming in at respectively 120 and 119 points.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

1.-Italy, France, Spain, China, India, Brazil, Mexico.
2.-UK, Germany, Turkey, Netherlands, Portugal, Japan, Russia
3.-Peru, Argentina, Egypt, Lebanon, Sweden, Belgium, Greece, Croatia, Morocco


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

sebvill said:


> 1.-Italy, France, Spain, China, India, Brazil, Mexico.
> 2.-UK, Germany, Turkey, Netherlands, Portugal, Japan, Russia
> 3.-*Peru*, Argentina, Egypt, Lebanon, Sweden, Belgium, Greece, Croatia, Morocco


*Peru

**Lima*



























*Cuzco*









*Cajamarca*









*Arequipa*









*Trujillo*


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

This question is impossible to answer. It's totally subjective. You probably should have written, at least, "Which country DO YOU THINK has the greatest number of artistic cities?"


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Don't mind me, I'm just going to post some skyline pics that have nothing to do with the (vague) topic too! :banana:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/echbremmer/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenlangevin/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/friend_faraway/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

City vs City


----------

